# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  BMW الفئه السابعه....2009

## mylife079

يترقب عشاق السيارات عموما وعشاق الــ BMW خصوصا هذه الايام احدى روائع عالم السيارات وهي

BMW 7 2009 الفئه السابعه . فلا نستغرب رؤية اكثر من موضوع عن السياره 

فبعد أن قدمت BMW الجيل السابق في 2001 والذي صممه الأمريكي كريس بانغل، واجهت الشركة 

انتقادات لاذعة من عشاق الماركة لخروج السيارة عن تقاليد BMW العريقة وظهورها مترهلة وثقيلة وبعيدة 

كل البعد عن لمحات الرشاقة التي طالما ميزت سيارات BMW.

الصور المرفقة هي صور رسمية وهي للفئة السابعة الجديدة 2009 وقد صورتها BMW بنفسها لكي تقدمها 

لوسائل الإعلام في وقت لاحق وقبل معرض باريس ببرهة، ولكن شخص ما سرب هذه الصور للسيارة وهي

بكامل أناقتها وبناء عليه نتوقع أن تضطر الشركة الألمانية للكشف عن الصور والبيانات الرسمية خلال أسبوع

أو أقل بعد أن تلاشى عنصر المفاجأة. وليست تلك هي المرة الأولى التي تواجه فيها BMW نفس المعضلة 

فقد سبق وأن تسربت صور الفئة الأولى قبل موعدها الرسمي.

في 2006 قدمت BMW الفئة السابعة بشكل معدل بعد إزالة جزء كبير من «الشحوم المترهلة» عنها 

وبشكل خاص على المقدمة والخلفية. وكان ذلك الحل مرحليا إلى حين تقديم السيارة الجديدة التي

من هذا العام.

الصور......







التصميم:

وبنظرة سريعة إلى الصور المتسربة للفئة السابعة 2009، يظهر التصميم الجديد إلى حد كبير متحفظا وقد

ابتعد كثيرا عن التغيير الثوري الذي أدخله بانغل في 2001، والأهم هو ظهور الخطوط رشيقة وناعمة 

لتساهم في إعطاء صورة أخف عن السيارة. وهذا المطلب أساسي في ظل ارتفاع أسعار الوقود والاهتمام

الكبير بالسيارات الأقل استهلاكا للوقود. ومؤكدا عملاء الفئة السابعة أصلا لا يهمهم كثيرا أسعار الوقود 

ولكن لكزس ومن خلال الطراز الهجين LS600h أعطت انطباعا إيجابيا عن عملائها وأنهم يهتمون بالبيئة وأنهم 

أقل فظاظة من غيرهم، ولهذا السبب سيكون مهما إظهار الفئة السابعة وكأنها ودودة للبيئة.

وتكشف المقدمة عن شبك الكليتين الشهير عن BMW ولكن بصورة أوسع فيما تتجلى على الجانبين مصابيح 

مصممة على شكل العيون بحاجب مرتفع وجميل. ولطراز 2009 أعطت BMW اهتماما كبيرا لتصميم الخلفية 

الذي كان أكثر سمات السيارة انتقادا بسبب ظهوره مترهلا بأوزان زائدة، فقد خففت وبشكل واضح بروز 

غطاء الصندوق ومنحت المصابيح تصميما حيويا متدفقا يظهرها رشيقة وقوية.









فوهة العادم 

وفيما قد رأى الكثيرون أخذ لكزس لبعض من ملامح السابعة الحالية لسيارتها الجديدة LS460، فإن الفئة 

السابعة الجديدة تأخذ معلما مهما من لكزس وهو إبراز فتحات العادم من خلال الصدام الخلفي وليس من

أسفله، وهذا التجهيز سيكون محصورا بطرازات محركات البنزين فقط فيما تخرج فتحات العادم من أسفل 

الصادم لمحركات الديزل كما هو واضح من الصور.











وواضح من الصور الداخلية حصول نظام التحكم iDrive على تحسينات كبيرة بعد أن واجه انتقادات كبيرة بسبب صعوبة استخدامه، فهناك مفاتيح ثانوية حول قرص التحكم الرئيسي لتسهيل الوصول إلى الخدمات الأساسية، كما وتشير المعلومات إلى إدخال تعديلات كبيرة على برمجيات النظام نفسه وشاشات تحكمه. ومن الصور يمكن أيضا ملاحظة استخدام مقود ثلاثي الأذرع بدلا من الرباعي، كما وتظهر إحدى الصور الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع Google على الشاشة البلورية أعلى التابلوه ما يعطي انطباعا أن السيارة ستوفر خدمة تصفح الإنترنت. وأخيرا، تظهر صور المقاعد الخلفية شاشة خلف كل مقعد أمامي بدلا من الشاشة المركزية السابقة والتي كانت مثبتة في موقع منخفض.



المحركات





عند تقديمها للأسواق، ستتوفر الفئة السابعة 2009 في بداية الأمر بثلاث طرازات رئيسية وهي 730d بمحرك توربو ديزل وهو أكثر أهمية لأسواق أوروبا، أما أسواق الشرق الأوسط فستحصل على خيارين آخرين وهما طراز 740i وسيكون لأول مرة بمحرك سداسي الأسطوانات وليس V8 كما جرت العادة، وسيحمل المحرك القوي 3.0 لتر والمجهز بشاحن توربو مزدوج ليوازي بقوته وعزمه المحرك V8 ولكن باستهلاك أقل للوقود. أما الطراز الثالث سيكون 750i بمحرك V8 تجهزه BMW ولأاول مرة بـ توربو مزدوج لتصل قوته إلى 403 حصان. ولنقل الحركة يتوقع أن تحمل الفئة السابعة الجديدة ناقل حركة ZF الجديد وهو أوتوماتيكي بـ8 نسب لمجاراة لكزس LS460 التي كانت أول من يقدم هذا الخيار الذي يساهم في خفض استهلاك الوقود.



أبرز التجهيزات:

المراه الجانبيه فيها كامريات وسنسرات يمكن عن طريقها تحديد السيارات في النقاط العمياء لمراة السائق مع تحديد السيارات المتوقع وجودها في نفس النقطه ويتم تنبيه السائق عن طريق اهتزاز يحدث في المقد الامامي يحس فيه السائق و اضاءه المرآه الاماميه ...
- التنبيه عند الخروج من خط السير في الشارع كذلك عن طريق الاهتزاز في المقود...
- الرؤيه الليليه تم تحسينها لتقرأ خطوط المشاه و مكان المشاه ان كانوا على الشارع او على الرصيف و تحديد الطرق الموجوده امام السائق...
- 140 مم زيادة في المقصوره !!! اي ان السياره كبرت لكن التصميم الرياضي هو الذي صغر حجمها.....
- ايضا تتوفر ب 12 لون خارجي اساسي.
- تبريد وتهوية و مساج في الكراسي الامامية والخلفيه ......
- تصميم داخلي مريح مع توزيع ممتاز لازرار الداخليه والشاشه تم تحسين موقعها لتصبح بمستوى النظر (( لا فوق ولا تحت)) مع زياده في حجم الشاشه لتصبح 10.2 انش !!
- ويمكن ايقاف او تبنيد الشاشه كليا ...
- تقنية عرض المعلومات على الزجاج الامامي head up display للسياره تبين سرعة السائق وعلى اي ار بي ام و خصائص الملاحه كالاسهم التي تم تحسينها لتصبح بالابعاد الثلاثيه .....و تبين ايضا محطة الراديو مثلا التي انته تسمعها الان بالاضاف هالى خصائص الهاتف ........كل هذا على الزجاجه الاماميه!!!!!!
- قبضة جير متطوره حيث يمكنك من ال ضغط فقط ليتم التحويل بين الانتقال من الوقوف الى السير الى الامام او الخلف كضغط اي زر عادي!!
- اربع اساليب للقياده : مريح , عادي او نورمال , و رياضي , سوبر رياضي ....حيث انها تؤثر على كثير من الاشياء في القياده ليس فقط نظام التعليق فهي تؤثر على المحرك واستجابته و على تعشيق الجير او التبديل وتؤثر على المقود وعلى الاكتف ستييرنج active steering وعلى ايضا نظام ال daynamic stability control .....الخ....
- نظام i drive جديد بالكالمل حيث يعتبر الجيل الثاني مع تحسين ملحوظ في عرض الشاشة والاشياء الموجودة فيها .كالالوان والقوائم .........ألخ..............,,,,مع نظام جديد لاختصارات والوصول للقوائم المطلوبه...


بعض خصائص نظام idrive الجديد:

ازرار للاختصارات .........وتعني او خلونا نعطي المثال المكتوب هناك...
مثال: يوم تشغل السياره وتشغل نظام الملاحه تقوم بتضبيط الخريطه بشكل معين و بسكيل معين و عرض معين للماكن مثل محطات البترول فقط دون غيرها عندما تقوم بتخزين هذه الاعدادات يمكنك فقط الرجوع اليها بالضغط على الزر ,......فتصبح الاعدادات المحفوظة في الزر موجودة امامك..........ويقول هذا الزر بتحسس قوة ضغط يدك له فان كانت خفيفه تكون للتأكد فتظهر الاعدادات او القائمه المحفوظة في الزر بشكل شفاف في الشاشه لتأكد من رغبتك في فتح هذه القائمه وان كنت متاكد فاضغط بقوة اكبر اما ان كنت لات ريدها فهي تتلاشا ....او يمكنك ان كنت تعرف الاشياء الموجوده في الازرار التي قمت بتخزينها سابقا فاضغت بقوه لتظهر في الشاشه مباشره
- ومن خصائص نظام الملاحه عرض الاماكن ليس فقط بالسامي بل بالاماكن ايضا...
- تم تحسين ايضا التحكم الصوتي للقوائم حيث انك تستطيع ان تعمل وظائف نظام idrive من خلال التكلم مع السياره وتظهر امامك ايضا بعض الكلمات او الجمل الممكن استخدامها ...
اما عن المحرك فهو نفس المحرك الموجود في سيارة الاكس 6 المكون من 8 اسطوانات وبجير بوكس كون من 8 سرعات يمكن ل 750 الانطلاق من 0 الى 100 كم في غضون 5.2 اي من 0 الى 62 ميل لتكون الاسرع في فئتها...
والجير المكون من 8 سرعات قد ياخذ مساحه اكبر من الجير السابق لكن الشركه راعت هالشي ....ومن الاشياء الي في الجير اليديد ان الداون شفت down shift الي فيه حسس يمكن ان ينزل من الغيار او السرعه الثامنه الى 3 في اسرع وقت ممكن بمجرد انك "تدعس" ليؤمن لك انطلاقه قويه .....
وهناك تقنيه جديده وهي ال 4 wheel steering حيث تمكنك من التحكم في العجلات الاربع على حسب السرعه التي تقودها حيث ان مستوى دوران المقود يختلف من سرعه الى اخرى ليؤمن لك الراحه في القياده ......بالاضافه الى حركة العجلات الخفيه وقت الخطوره فمثلا اذا نزلت الامطار ومثلا تريد ان تتوقف لسبب طارئ او لخطور معينه انزلاق او ما شابه ......يمكن للسياره التوقف الامن وتفادي الانزلاق عن طريق توجيه الاطار الخلفي عكس الاطار الامامي وهكذا....لتؤمن لك توقف افضل واسرع واامن ..

----------


## مدحت

ما شاء الله
 مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة
يا محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

خلص كل واحد منكو يختار سيارة

----------


## زهره التوليب

مافي بعد الBMW  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بتجنن :Eh S(2): 

احلى سيارة ال BMW

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------


## Secret

:Bl (14):  ليش سيارتي مش معهم :Bl (14): 

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السبور الجديد :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_ ليش سيارتي مش معهم

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السبور الجديد
_


 انتي عندك 
bmw z3 
اي موديل وانا اجيبلك معلومات :Bl (3):

----------


## Secret

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
 ليش سيارتي مش معهم

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السبور الجديد



انتي عندك 
bmw z3 
اي موديل وانا اجيبلك معلومات_


 صح انا عندي z3

بس يلي بعرفو انوا اخر موديل اتصنع منها كان 2002

بعد هيك اجا ال z4 

لكن سمعت انو نزل z9  و z8  

و انو شكلها اقرب لل z3 طبعا مع اضافات بلاوي اكيد

فيا ريت اذا عندك اي معلومات عن فئه ال z بكون ممنونة :Smile:

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت _ 
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret _ 
_ ليش سيارتي مش معهم_

_شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة_
_و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السبور الجديد_



_انتي عندك_ 
_bmw z3_ 
_اي موديل وانا اجيبلك معلومات_ 


_صح انا عندي z3_

_بس يلي بعرفو انوا اخر موديل اتصنع منها كان 2002_

_بعد هيك اجا ال z4_ 

_لكن سمعت انو نزل z9 و z8_ 

_و انو شكلها اقرب لل z3 طبعا مع اضافات بلاوي اكيد_

_فيا ريت اذا عندك اي معلومات عن فئه ال z بكون ممنونة_



رح تكون المعلومات بالمنتدى انشاء الله عن عدد من فئة ال z

----------


## Secret

:SnipeR (27): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Secret  
 ليش سيارتي مش معهم

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
و ياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السبور الجديد



انتي عندك 
bmw z3 
اي موديل وانا اجيبلك معلومات 


صح انا عندي z3

بس يلي بعرفو انوا اخر موديل اتصنع منها كان 2002

بعد هيك اجا ال z4 

لكن سمعت انو نزل z9 و z8 

و انو شكلها اقرب لل z3 طبعا مع اضافات بلاوي اكيد

فيا ريت اذا عندك اي معلومات عن فئه ال z بكون ممنونة



رح تكون المعلومات بالمنتدى انشاء الله عن عدد من فئة ال z_


 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا_

----------

